# Favourite Chopin preludes



## Oliver

My current favourites are 4, 6 and 15. Could do with some recommendations.


----------



## kv466

Favorite is perhaps the op.28, no.20! I also like the 7, 22 and 24 a lot. The 20th in c-minor yielded one of my favorite solo piano works composed by Rachmaninov. Check it out if you're not yet familiar with it.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

No.17 in A-flat major

No.23 in F major


----------



## PetrB

The suite of them ARE A CYCLE, about the only way to make sense, really of those many that are so brief. They were never intended to be 'cherry-picked' in the manner one could take any of the nocturnes (except for 'Deux Grandes Nocturnes' - that enharmonic pair) one at a time.

My 'favorite' prelude, then, is The Complete Preludes. I strongly recommend listening to the entire cycle as a cycle in one sitting. There will be that much more meaning for each as per their context in the work as a whole.


----------



## Lisztian

^What he said.

But also, for the sake of the thread... No. 4 and No. 24.


----------



## kv466

Lisztian, you are a true diplomat and a gentleman.


----------



## Oliver

Yeah, I know they should be listened to altogether. I did actually do that, half of them are crap though.


----------

